# Real professional interview



## TimoS (Oct 28, 2005)

I wonder if he's ashamed after this interview..


----------



## Navarre (Oct 28, 2005)

There is a reason most shows aren't live.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 28, 2005)

Hmmmm... Perhaps an english transcript might be helpful.


----------



## TimoS (Oct 28, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Hmmmm... Perhaps an english transcript might be helpful.



I don't think it would help. At least I didn't understand a word they were saying and still laughed myself silly watching it


----------



## Navarre (Oct 28, 2005)

Unfortunately, so did the interviewer.


----------



## mj_lover (Oct 29, 2005)

well..what happend was that the guy with the high voice has lost his manhood. nothing funny is actually said.:idunno:


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 29, 2005)

That's really terrible.......


----------



## swiftpete (Oct 29, 2005)

I laughed my socks off watching it too. It doesn't matter whether you understand the language or not. He does try to compose himself but you know its impossible when you get to that stage of chuckling, the next time the voice comes out he's off. Great clip!


----------



## Brother John (Oct 29, 2005)

That is funny!

I do wish we could have someone give a basic synopsis of what he's saying though.

Your brother
John


----------



## KenpoSterre (Aug 22, 2006)

I have seen that clip before sopmewhere else. ooh...I know that language. Dutch! ooh I am dutch...let me replay that clip five billion times and translate it for you.


----------



## TimoS (Aug 22, 2006)

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> I have seen that clip before sopmewhere else. ooh...I know that language. Dutch! ooh I am dutch...let me replay that clip five billion times and translate it for you.



I thoght it was icelandic. I seem to remember reading that somewhere, but maybe it was wrong


----------

